
Ask HN: Free stuff during Covid-19 pandemic? - squarepluto
What are all the stuff that became free during Covid-19 pandemic??
======
squarepluto
Pluralsight is free for the month of april
[https://www.pluralsight.com/offer/2020/free-april-
month](https://www.pluralsight.com/offer/2020/free-april-month)

Coursera providing free courses [https://www.classcentral.com/report/coursera-
free-certificat...](https://www.classcentral.com/report/coursera-free-
certificate-covid-19/)

------
squarepluto
Most of the stuff is listed here [https://www.komando.com/coronavirus/company-
freebies-coronav...](https://www.komando.com/coronavirus/company-freebies-
coronavirus/732147/)

------
squarepluto
Audible providing free audiobooks to listen for teens and chilidren
[https://stories.audible.com/discovery](https://stories.audible.com/discovery)

